# Difference between XC and a Hunter Trial?



## jcberry (17 April 2007)

i thought they were both the same? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





xx


----------



## TiaPony (17 April 2007)

XC is practice normally, you don't normally find xc comps whereas hunter trails are basically competing at XC with a fancy (perhaps fitting) name
x


----------



## CastleMouse (17 April 2007)

They're both the same, although some hunter trials (not many though) have a timed section where you have to open and shut a gate whilst mounted


----------



## FloElla (17 April 2007)

I thought that in XC you had to wear xc coluors and in hunter trials you had to were your hunter/hacking jacket? Might have heard wrong though? not sure?!


----------



## CastleMouse (17 April 2007)

Years ago people used to wear their usual hunting attire (tweed or hunting jacket) for hunter trials, but nowadays everyone wears cross-country colour. I haven't seen anyone in hunting attire at hunter trials in the past few years, and when I was a spectator when I was a lot younger I didn't see many either from what I remember.


----------



## kirstyfk (17 April 2007)

Cross Country is the jumps in the field/course while Hunter Trials is the compeition if that makes sense.


----------



## vickers22 (17 April 2007)

isnt cross country timed overall?i know HT only have a timed section...


----------



## clairencappelli (17 April 2007)

I thought they were the same too we all wear colours at our ht down here and its a whole timed course with no timed section in all the ht ive ridden in.


----------



## WelshRareBit (18 April 2007)

I thought XC was only as part of a ODE/TDE whereas HT are a competition in their own right... I dont know though!! xxx


----------



## Blizzard (18 April 2007)

I thought a hunter trial was more spaced out, ie a large stretch between each jump, as if you were hunting? Yet XC the fences are pretty much closer together?


----------



## Santa_Claus (18 April 2007)

depends where you are in the country and who is organising the competition.

a true XC competition is timed all the round just like the XC phase of a ODE.

a True HT competition has a timed section traditionally including a gate and you must wear either hacking jackets or a plain black sweatshirt.

BUT nowadays you see a mixture of the two. Here in devon a HT means an XC with a short timed section in one field as far easier for the organisers with no gate and wear whatever you like.

on the other hand friend competed in Notts i think it was this weekend where her HT had gate and someone was actually eliminated for not wearing a hacking jacket as they turned up in XC colours!

This is why it is best to read the individual competition rules. True HTs are most commonly run by pony clubs I have found. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Katie


----------

